# Is my 4 month old doeling pregnant?



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I have a mini lamancha doeling. Her udders have a little milk and seem to be developing.
Her stomach seems big. I have a Alpine buck that is 2 weeks younger, but he is bigger than her. He has been sticking it since he was 2 months od. He had access to her. 
Im worried that she is pregnant. 
Her stomach is a bit bigger than his. She drinks milk from her mother and grazes. how much do blood tests cost? 
Is there any other way to check if she is pregnant?
I can try posting pics soon.
Thanks.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If you can draw blood yourself, BioTracking is inexpensive.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

This isn't good anyway you look at it. A Mini-Mancha is not going to do well with Alpine kids, especially a first freshener. Then you throw in her young age and it just gets worse. If you can't get a blood test very soon I would Lute her to abort any kids that might be forming. Make sure that the buck can't get to her anymore. My Alpine kids are an average 10 to 12 pounds at birth they have big babies.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

Hello,

I think the blood work is a good choice.

However, I don't think a 4 month old can even get bred (be receptive). To my knowledge does reach puberty at 7 months. I have not had one that comes into heat before 7 months. I am not saying it can't happen, but I am kind of skeptical.

Also, it could be a precocious udder. A precocious udder is where the doe develops milk without being bred. I am not sure what age the animal has to be, but I have had a yearling who had it.

Patrick


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Is it possible to do tests using her urine? Though, if not Ill have to go with blood. I hope Pat is right about her not being pregnant.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Blood test is best. It is possible to be bred that young.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

As far as I know there is not a urine test for goats. A good vet should be able to ultrasound her, but even that can be sketchy.

Can you post a picture of her girl parts? Just get a good shot of her from behind, including the udder area with her tail up (but don't pull her tail up) you can hold it up but don't pull as that can make things look different. Some people on here can tell pretty good by how their vulva looks if they are pregnant or not. If you do think she might be pregnant I would also go the lute route. 2 cc's from your vet injected in the muscle, do be cautious though if there is any chance you are pregnant or have asthma as lute can cause people to abort and/or have bronchial spasms even if you just get some on you and absorb it through your skin.

I have an Alpine doe that has a little fluid in her teats, not anything big, but enough that when I was messing with her one day it squirted out.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Chances are she most likely isn't but a blood test would sure be a great start.
Does usually don't form an udder until a month or so before kidding unless she indeed has a precious udder. 
Through a comedy of errors we kept a 5 mo old with the does. In July we brought home then 6 mo old "Darlin", put him next door & everyone went into raging heat.
In Sept a % doe was looking pretty rotund & we thought for sure Meatscrap had fun before he went to a terminal party.
She just happened to be in a growth spurt.

ps she was ultrasounded in Sept, supposedly with twins. by the end of Jan she still hadn't kidded.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its unlikely but possible that she is bred. I would lute to be on the safe side. It will cause her to come into if not bred.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Ill probably call my vet tomorow. How much do blood tests usually cost? Ill probably have my vet draw the blood. Im afraid I might do something wrong if I try it.


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think the blood work is a good choice.
> 
> ...


It CAN happen..... One of my bottle babies accidentally got bred at 4 months old this year when my buck jumped out of his pen and I was worried sick that it was gonna be a terrible outcome.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes it can happen. If it was me I would do a 2CC Sorry of lutalyce asap. Nothing is going to happen if she is not need other then her going into heat.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Ill try to post pics of her parts tomorow. I really hope she isnt pregnant and she has a precious udder. 
She has blue and brown eyes. ( blue in the center, brown around.) 
If she has a precious udder also. She would be something.
I probably want to get her tested just in case.
I already lost a baby goat this year and I dont want to lose another.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Erica, when your doeling got pregnant did you have to give her shots to abort the babies?
sweetgoats, what is lutalyce?


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

goatfarmergirl said:


> Erica, when your doeling got pregnant did you have to give her shots to abort the babies?
> sweetgoats, what is lutalyce?


No I didn't. I let her carry the baby and hoped for the best since the buck was tiny. Thankfully the baby was tiny and all went well with a little help pulling.


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

erica4481 said:


> It CAN happen..... One of my bottle babies accidentally got bred at 4 months old this year when my buck jumped out of his pen and I was worried sick that it was gonna be a terrible outcome.


Thank you Erica,

I tell you... I learn something everyday on this forum! Love it!!!

I am glad your doe kidded fine at just 9 months old! 

Thank you,

Patrick


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Even though all went well in my situation.....I agree with the others....I would abort the pregnancy just to be on the safe side if she is preggers.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..she CAN be bred at 4 months, a shot of Lut is best ...best wishes


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Here are some pics.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

The most possibly is 2 months pregnant.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

This happened two of my nigerian baby's was bread by a different breed goat bad combo had to Lute them. Went to vet and they did it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

She looks pregnant or in heat to me..... I would do a blood test just to be sure.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I plan on getting her tested. I really hope she isn't pregnant.
Cashmere, how much did your vet charge you for lute?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you noticed her in heat ever since the buck got in?


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

I don't think she was ever in heat. She was mostly running away from him or fighting with him.
He was always bothering her.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

goatfarmergirl said:


> I plan on getting her tested. I really hope she isn't pregnant. Cashmere, how much did your vet charge you for lute?


Office call and $20.00 for the shots they got the first shot two weeks after breeding then then another one two weeks latter.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

oh, good.
I was worried it the shots cost like $300 or a couple hundreds.:dazed:
That's a relief.:wahoo:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

A 30cc bottle of lute is less thab forty dollars. I bought mine for heat sync from another breeder for like 4 dollars... it was 6cc. Its really reasonably priced


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would just lute her and not bother with the test honestly. If she isn't pregnant, it won't do any harm.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

So, Lute won't harm her? if she isn't pregnant what will it do to her?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Just bring her into heat a few days later. It's mainly used for aborting, and helping to bring does in heat. This is what I have been told. Unfortunately, there's not a whole lot of info online about it, so you could always ask one of the more 'senior' members to be sure  But I don't think it would harm her in any way


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Here is a post from sweetgoats on this thread..



sweetgoats said:


> Yes it can happen. If it was me I would do a 2CC Sorry of lutalyce asap. Nothing is going to happen if she is not need other then her going into heat.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

Ok, thanks.
Ill just Lute her. It sounds less complicated than going through the trouble of doing blood tests. 
Thanks for all the responses.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Lute is just a lutinizing hormone that animals have naturally. It brings them into estrous. So all it will do is cause progestrone to stop being produced and increase estrogen production which in return will abort the pregnancy.


----------



## goatfarmergirl (Jul 3, 2011)

That's good. At first thought that those shots would be bad for her health and would cost a couple hundreds. :dazed: 
But it turns out the shots are harmless and cheap.
I've learned something from this.
Dani-1995, you sure explained it well.
I bet you are good at science. lol


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks!!! Its from all my skillathon and quizbowl experience... I'm on the nc state team this year so we study sone collegiate level animal science. Reproduction was one of our more recent meetings so its still fresh in my memory lol


----------



## Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats (Oct 24, 2013)

I learned a lot doing 4-H knowledge/quiz bowl as well. It is nice to see that others enjoy it too!

Best of luck at your next competition Dani! 

Patrick


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pats_Perfect_Boer_Goats said:


> I learned a lot doing 4-H knowledge/quiz bowl as well. It is nice to see that others enjoy it too!
> 
> Best of luck at your next competition Dani!
> 
> Patrick


Thanks! Its next weekend!


----------

